# egg cooing



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

there comes a time in every hens life when it is time to lay an egg. now, my tiny checker rock dove hen, Angelle lays eggs like every hen does, but after the first one and up untill two days after the second, her "cooer" seems to be affected, and she sounds quieter. Why does this happen?She usually has a very clear coo, but after she lays, as i said, it is weaker and quieter. why?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Is Angelle feeling 100% or was she recently ill? Are her eggs okay? Any other noticeable difference? 

Perhaps she is feeling the stress of the egg laying and if her voice is weaker, maybe she is a little weak. Or maybe its normal for her.

Make sure she has access to calcium grit and food and water during this time.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a hen that I can tell when ready to lay, She will look ill and her wings hang slightly. I beleive it is just her way of dealing with the stress. She is one of my best hens too. So don't wory about the quiet cooo. She is just tired.


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*angelle*

angelle is just a little, well, how human women get once a month iguess. hormonal.
she always has high cal grit and a quality dove mix with sesame and sunflower seeds for treats. she has her own roosting area and nest. she dosnt have a mate though. i actually posted in the pigeons wanted and for sale, i am looking for one for her.


----------



## Pirus (Apr 13, 2008)

My doves coo' is quieter for a few days before she lays, I am sure its a mating call, also shakes her wings. 
Then the day she lays the eeg she is fluffed up, her droppings are very watery and she behaves strange.


----------

